# Anyone Fish For Pomps Like This?



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Anyone ever tried this? From the SC DNR website.



> Pompano have small mouths and since mole crabs also are small, a no. 1 or no. 2 hook should be tied directly onto the line (8- pound test) from the reel. Flip the baited hook into this area and allow it to be carried about by the current. A very small piece of split shot (1/16 or 1/32 ounce) on your line will keep it slightly down in the water column as it drifts. A small float about 12 or 16 inches away from the hook gives a better idea of the location of the bait.


It's a long article but "into this area" is talking about in the suds...5-25 ft from the beach. 

Link if you'd like to read the whole thing - http://www.dnr.sc.gov/marine/pub/seascience/inshore.html


----------



## Charlie2 (May 2, 2007)

*Pompano Fishing*

We have to fish a little farther out to reach the first bar where the fish usually are.

I use a two dropper rig with a clipdown on a long rod with fairly light line to do this.

I use sand fleas(mole crabs) when I can get them but also use a 12 foot UL spinning rod made from a crappie pole blank with small Pompano Jigs.

Pompano will also hit small crabs(fiddlers) as well as shrimp; either live or cut up.C2


----------



## spydermn (Apr 26, 2009)

To answer your question; no. but that is some pretty good beginner info...esp from the government!

not sure what I think about their rig diagrams though, seem complicated and weak.


----------



## Carolina Rebel (Aug 25, 2005)

I've done something similar and caught good numbers of small pomps and whiting. I'll use a regular bass fishing setup with a Carolina rig with a little heavier weight than mentioned here, say 1oz. egg weight, and toss it right into the suds exactly as they said. You'd be surprised what turns up there--had a big fish get off after I hooked him that way last summer, probably a puppy drum.


----------



## eric (Oct 24, 2007)

i watched a youtube vid.. where a guy on a boat caught pomps with a UNBAITED gold hook.
brainfart, dont remember the name of video.

he just cast it hard since there is no weight, let it drift and hooked up.. multiple times..
made me say,, w t f have i been doing all this time.


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

"pomps in the surf less than 1#- if bait is too far out you will not catch pomps." I'm sure this tactic [rig] worked for whoever wrote it.But ,as always , read the beach!! This rig would work o.k. in the suds. If the first bar is further out as Charlie2 [and from what I've read I know he knows] the big boys 0ver 1# hang out there.Florida has size and creel limit, and their fish can get pretty big. re: Larry Finch "the fishman",Pat Mahany,allthose experts use 11' + poles. Don't know bout S.C. pomps ,but N.C. ones vary in size and distance from beach due to structure and time of year. Also water clarity and temps are most important!!!


----------



## HStew (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry,that's robert mahany, not pat.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

You can use a two bottom rig with gold 1/0 kahle hooks. then bait up with your sand fleas. fish the wash they are usually close in looking for the sand fleas or what ever is out there for them to eat.


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

I've never gone so light as to not use a sinker at all, but I have used a 1/2 oz egg sinker with a swivle and bead above, a couple of beads below, and a #1 kahle on a 3 ft leader tossed in the wash and done pretty well at times.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Over here on the Gulf side, we sightfish for them alot with small bucktail jigs.


----------



## Too Busy (Sep 7, 2007)

that's one of the articles written by Dr Wenner for SCDNR. that tactic will slay pomps and black drum. 

if you've never read his redfish study you should.


----------



## SmoothLures (Feb 13, 2008)

Too Busy said:


> that's one of the articles written by Dr Wenner for SCDNR. that tactic will slay pomps and black drum.
> 
> if you've never read his redfish study you should.


I could tell he knows his stuff...If I can dig some fleas I'll try it this spring...can't hurt.


----------

